# Tick? Or something else...? Please help!!!



## Sarah Wolfie

I hope I'm posting this in the right section... 

Can anyone advise if the follow pictures are indeed ticks? 

I have tried 2 pull out using tweezers, but haven't been successful so thought I would ask around to confirm before attempting again...

Any advise is greatly appreciate. 























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## vickip9

Where is it located on the dog?


----------



## Sarah Wolfie

One is located as what I can only describe as his elbow on his front leg. 

The other is located between his leg and his genitals. 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PhoenixGuardian

Don't try and pull them out with tweezers if they are ticks (they looked like them from the pics, but I'm not really sure) because you can pull the bodies off, but the heads can remain embedded in their skin. We have a tick puller that works well, but if you don't have one you can look up different methods for taking them off. I can't remember, but i think that if you put rubbing alcohol on them they come off (someone correct me if I am wrong).
Good luck!


----------



## MadLab

I hate ticks and do just tug them out.

I heard a good way to do it and tried it and it did work so far. Just got a few lately. Twist them anti clockwise when pulling them out. 

I put a drop of Iodine on it after in case of any infection.


----------



## kiya

If you twist you could break the head off its best to use a Tick spoon or pull down the way it's bitting. Didn't really look like a tick but it could be my eyes.


----------



## kbella999

Looks like a skin tag to me.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

Looks like a tick to me too. Enflamed/red from a bit of infection around where it's embedded, and if there is any loose brown flecks that's their poop.

Depending on the year we can have tons of ticks in my area. I also just grab as far down as I can with my fingernails to try to make sure I pinch in to grab the head with the body to twist and pull out. 

Official ways:

Ticks - How to Remove a Tick From Your Pet Or Yourself

TickEncounter Resource Center


----------



## Sarah Wolfie

I have been 2 the vets and the vet assured me these are not ticks, they're skin tags. Just thought I'd post so anyone that noticed a similar thing on their baby/babies would go check it out before trying 2 removed. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

